# 1950 Varney Boxcar kit build today.



## NC 100 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm new here but not new to HO scale model trains. I had a Tyco set since the early 70s. I'm not an expert and still learning. I been trying my hand at craftsman kits lately. My subject matter is the NC & StL that ran a few miles from my house. I saved a 44ton GE from that railroad that is now on display in Cowan,TN. I don't have a layout but plan to use the museums layout in the Cowan NC depot. So I'm doin 1950s NC. Two locomotives I have is an Atlas NC & StL GP7 #707 and Bacman Spectrim 44 ton GE a friend is painting into NC & StL # 100 like the real one I saved. 

So far I have four NC boxcars. Looking for more I picked up a 40ft Varney kit from the 50's. This is one of the yellow stripe NC boxcars. Interesting kit they made back then. Since it was open and missing the directions I decided to build it. Kit had two painted sides made of metal. Each side had and end on it. The paint detail was great for 1950. The sides had tabs and holes for the ladders. Roof was also metal. Floor was plastic with sprung trucks. ladders, brake wheel were plastic. 

I found the directions on the net. basically you put the roof walk, ladders, steps, break wheel on then heat up a screwdriver tip and melt the plastic so they can't be pulled through the holes. Once I got the details on the sides and the roof walk done it was time for the doors. They were painted metal like the rest of the kit. They went on well. You had to be careful with them so you didn't scratch the paint. After that was the fun part. putting the sides and roof together. The roof has tabs that went into slots on the sides. With a little luck and patience I got that done. Then I snapped the floor in. Once the floor is in you bend tabs on the sides then screw them down. What that done it all became tight and made it where you couldn't tell they were two parts. Then I had to take the metal steps and put them on the floor. There again I had to eat up a screwdriver tip and melt the plastic to keep the from falling off. Last was glue the break parts, coupler pieces, and last screw the trucks on. I used modern Kadees so it would work with my other cars. 

Fun build!! I don't think I'm ready to tackle an old Ambroid kit yet. I do want the Ambroid outside brace caboose! Maybe after time I'll tackle one. Next is a Laser Kit by American Model builders of NC & StL caboose 41. I have it all but the decals which I'll get next time I'm at the museum. I gotta play with my airbrushes and teach myself how to do that. I have an Aztec I bought new a few years ago. Then last year I bought a never used Paash H at a yardsale. I have the blue Testors compressor so I hope it puts enough air pressure to paint with. Later when I get better I'll upgrade. Maybe a Badger? Whats you all fav rig? 

Michael Hale
NCStL # 100


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...I've got a couple of Comet HO kits from 1939 and a '59 Binkley I'll be doing soon. They'd be on the same level as an old Ambroid. Good to see an oldie but a goodie getting appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll confess that I only first learned about Varney trains here on the forum just a day or two ago.

Post some pics of those cars! Would love to see 'em and your handiwork.

TJ


----------



## NC 100 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I'm gonna try to get the Ambroid NCStL outside braced caboose kit and do it next. I have slow internet so give me a day or so and I'll post a picture. I did an Ebay seach and there were a few Varney kits. They go for under twenty bucks. I recomend trying one. They look great when done!!


----------



## NC 100 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Picture*

Here is a quick picture of the Varney 40Ft NC&StL boxcar. I took some more with it and my other boxcars I'll post later. 

Michael


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice. Those couplers couldn't have been original to a Varney in the '50's, could they?

TJ


----------



## NC 100 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good eye! You are right! They are brand new kadee #5s. I added them so I could use the car on my layout plus they make it look realistic!!


----------

